# A Bolivar Weekend



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

Aside from a La Corona PC this has been a 3 day Bolivar binge. PC's, Tubos #2, Corona Junior, Amado G and 2 BF's. All absolutely fantastic smokes. The BF's were from different boxes, a 97 and a 99. Each was a little different. The 97 had a richer, earthier aroma, but a milder more cedar taste. The 99 was spicier, with more of a bite and a bit stronger. I love this brand.

I am what I am.


----------



## kjpman (Dec 31, 1999)

I have to find a way to get some, they sound amazing!!!!

...kjpman

A man walks through life painting a picture, not of what he could have done, would have done, or should have done, but of what he did"...unknown


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

Sounds like some great smoking! I am a huge Bolivar fan-- BCG, BBF, PC, Tubo#2, CJ-- I lov'em!


----------



## DUFFER (Dec 11, 1997)

Sticking to that brand for an entire weekend could never let you down! Had a great (very strong) BPC yesterday.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

sgoselin...
Now you did it. I've been aging some Bolivar CGs and have kept my hands off of them. (Verrrrry hard to do but so far I've been successful.) Then you go and put up this post. Just damn! Now I gotta go get one out and light up.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

In particular how was the Amado G? I have been eyeing these for a bit and chose Habanos Festivale 2000 P.C.'s over them the last time I ordered.

Hey, I've never tried one of those before. ;-)


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

How was the Festivale?


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

Matt R, The Amado G is a very good smoke. I like it better then the coronas junior. However, it is debatable if they are worth the cost. As a collector and vintage nut (take that however you like), I enjoy something unique. They are not fantastic. Certainly not any better then a Partagas Short or a RASCC. 

I am what I am.


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

Matt,

Sg did a review of the Amado G a while back. Do a search in the Habanos Reviews forum if you are interested.

jsl


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Maybe you will find out for yourself in a couple of weeks. 

Hey, I've never tried one of those before. ;-)


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

I was thinking as a collector here. I like to smoke 'em, but also like to have a few of the "rare" ones! Thanks!


Hey, I've never tried one of those before. ;-)


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: 2001 ISOM's*


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

All that you needed was a corona gigante and a good (not all are) royal corona. The box of CG's I recently purchased (1/01) are phenomenal. Only the box of Punch Churchills (cabinet 3/97) compares. Much better than the box of R&J churchills. mcgoospot


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

[font size="1" color="#FF0000"]LAST EDITED ON May-30-01 AT 05:30 PM (CDT)[/font][p]Man, I never saw that one coming! Was that subtle or what! I will just have to call you 'Mooch Master Jr.' (or maybe 'Double M.J.) ;-)


----------

